# Breeding tested APHA's, result a freak?



## Saltybaby (Feb 12, 2014)

Is it possible for Dam and Sire that have been genetically tested as APHA to produce what looks like a few spot appaloosa?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The only DNA testing relative to the APHA is for parental verification. Is that what you are referring to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you mean two registered APHA horses to produce what looks like an Appaloose? Maybe I guess. I know some years ago, QH/TB/Appalooses were interbred often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you have picture?? I have seen occasional markings on paints that have appy appearance to their patterning  usually can pick out the paint traits over appy ones. horse may look appy like in color but possess no other characteristics like mottling etc


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It could just be the way the white pattern is expressing that makes the foal look like a few spot Appaloosa. Have the parents been tested to see what white patterns they carry? Or better yet, do you have pics of all three?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, two rgistered QHs have been bred to produce an Appy spotted foal before, so maybe... I'm not that familiar with the LP and PATN genetics.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Subbing for pics.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If this did happen, the resulting foal would be denied registry. Appy patterns are not allowed in APHA, even if parent identification is verified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saltybaby (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry, I couldn't find this thread again. I don't know a thing about APHA guidelines. Both parents are registered- but the offspring can't be registered, is what I understand. I'm buying the gelding regardless. I just found it fascinating that he is out of paints. I don't buy for papers anyway. Love his colors.... Do you guys think he will lose the dark areas on his legs and roan out completely?


----------



## Saltybaby (Feb 12, 2014)

Another one


----------



## Saltybaby (Feb 12, 2014)

Cute guy, he's two years old.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Are there pictures of the parents? Were there any other stallions on the property, and under 1 y/o counts too. Have mane samples from sire and dam been sent in to verify parentage?

I have never seen this happen. Usually this ends up being a case of...well she was pastured with a young colt that "can't possibly breed a mare because he is only a baby" etc. When in actuality...it does happen.

I would be extremely cautious going into this situation and I personally would want more information...

He has many Appy characteristics and I can't imagine this being the result of 2 registered paints.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saltybaby (Feb 12, 2014)

Kinda what I thought. I'm not bugging the seller until he's home tucked into our pasture. Just curious if anyone had heard of this happening. It's a responsible breeder so I don't think they'd allow a colt to be roaming with the mares. I can't know 100%. I suppose I could test this guys hair and see if he genetically matches the sire and dam right ? I found the idea of an appy bred from paints really interesting. 
In the scheme of things it doesn't matter, just a curiosity.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Are you sure he is not out of ApHC parents? That would be the Appaloosa horse club? Lots of folks mistake APHA and ApHC.......


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, interesting...
So if it is true and the colt really is from those APHA registered parents, does that have any repercussions on the parents? Can they still be bred normally in the future and any "right" colored offspring will be registered? Or will none of the future offspring be registerable?
Maybe someone hung the papers on one of the horses a few generations back...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm thinking he's ApHC not APHA. There's not way that came out I two paints in my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Two solid colored APHC can produce a colored foal. A solid mare is considered Appendix until she produces a colored foal. Many breeders breed color to solid.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not overly familiar with LP and PATN genes, but that guy is not a few spot. Looks like varnish roan with a blanket. In which case there is no way he's from two APHA parents. And as Chilaa said, he has too many other appy characteristics to not be at least part appy.

So either the seller isn't being forthright about his parentage or the seller somehow mixed up APHA and ApHC.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Two solid colored APHC can produce a colored foal. A solid mare is considered Appendix until she produces a colored foal. Many breeders breed color to solid.


But the seller is claiming that this gelding's parents are APHA, not ApHC. That's where the confusion lies. If the seller said he was an APHA/ApHC cross or straight ApHC, but the parents weren't patterned, that would be a whole different story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The seller is either lying to the OP or confused or the OP thought the seller said APHA and misunderstood, is what I'm thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

that is what I am thinking also Peppy... That's why I posted the Aphc comment.
would love to see a copy of the papers on this horse, or the parents at least.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

There is so much more to this IMO,misunderstanding on OP part or breeders that are being less than honest about parentage on this horse:-(.


----------



## equinesnfelines (Feb 1, 2014)

beautiful boy!!! but--agreed on previous posts!!! something marked like this is way too appy just too have a few genes in the pool from "back in the day" when the paint horse assn. was based on COLOR only...this looks like an appy breeder's dream (definitely a paint horse breeder's nightmare). but--he is a gelding and a beautiful animal...you will be noticed on him!!! LOL.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There are a line of AQHAs that have spots. The most famous in the line is this guy: 










He is parentage verified, so has AQHA papers. 

I don't know if this could be the case for the OP's query. Either there is a relation to this line of AQHAs, or something jumped a fence. Or, and I hope this is not the case, the breeder intentionally lied.


----------

